# One Ear Gets So Dirty, the other......



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm have the same problem with Kaizer right now, the only thing is that it just happened really suddenly. I had cleaned his ears two weeks ago, and then the next week, there was even more wax. I cleaned it up really well again, and the next day more wax appeared again. The dirty ear is really red, while the other is normal, clean and pink. It doesnt seem to bother Kaizer (no pawing at his ear, no rubbing it against the floor). 

Regardless we're taking him to the vet today to weigh him get flea/tick/heartworm medication and we'll just ask them the look at it while we're there. His wax isnt cakey either, just waxy.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

probably the side he/she favors when they slide on the ground & get dirty.


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

I have an appointment for tomorrow afternoon. I can clean the ear at night and the next day it is really dirty. Thanks!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

More than likely it is an ear infection (or beginning of). Also, do you put the solution in the ear or do you use a wet swab? With a wet swab/cotton ball all you do is push the dirt back inside the ear.


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

I use a cotton ball with cleanser and massage the ear. I use a swab for the outer ear. Two weeks ago, she look at his ears and said I did a good job cleaning them. But something is not right because from the evening to mid afternoon the next day...there is a significant amount of dirt. There also is an issue with the eye discharge in the morning. I told the vet it was clear but it is more yellow greenish. Perhaps both issues are related. I am going to be a bit more firm with getting meds for the eyes and ears this time as neither has resumed to a normal state in my opinion. 

Thanks


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CalMom said:


> I use a cotton ball with cleanser and massage the ear. I use a swab for the outer ear. Two weeks ago, she look at his ears and said I did a good job cleaning them. But something is not right because from the evening to mid afternoon the next day...there is a significant amount of dirt. There also is an issue with the eye discharge in the morning. I told the vet it was clear but it is more yellow greenish. Perhaps both issues are related. I am going to be a bit more firm with getting meds for the eyes and ears this time as neither has resumed to a normal state in my opinion.
> 
> Thanks


Something to think about, but chronic eye and ear infection(s) can be symptom of allergies. We went through this with my 3 year old golden. Can also be a symptom for Thyroid (I believe), but am not an expert. Definitely worth a conversation with your vet.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max had the most disgusting junk in his ears yesterday - and I had cleaned them 2 days earlier. He had a vet appointment for his yearly check and Dr. Dave pronounced it slightly infected - as I suspected - so he's on meds now.

And like you said, it's more one ear than the other


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks.. It is only one ear. I cleaned it and I want to show her what happens in 24 hours. This is why I think it may be an infection verses and allergy.

Thanks....


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

One of my dogs ears gets dirty much more also. I rub inside his ear with a Q-tip. One ear is very clean and the other ear will dirty up three Q-tips. I only clean them once every two weeks. So nothing unusual going on.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Goldylover2 said:


> One of my dogs ears gets dirty much more also. I rub inside his ear with a Q-tip. One ear is very clean and the other ear will dirty up three Q-tips. I only clean them once every two weeks. So nothing unusual going on.


Max does the face rub thing in the field, and I swear sometimes his ears are full of mud when he's done! He could go through a whole box of Q-tips!


----------

